# Olympus Has Fallen



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I cannot recommend this movie. We watched it tonight and it disturbed me deeply how poorly the plot was supported and how much those in the military know, had to ignore. This does not mention the poorly crafted sound track that made listening to whispers, so much a part of the sound track, were hard for viewers to understand.

Anybody who understands architecture (construction) would be laughing also.

Twelve hours later, my brain is still processing how much was offered in the movie that had to be ignored to make the plot-line work. And the sound track lacked sensitivity to what was offered in dialogue. There was a lot of whispering and the whispering was hard to hear, even with the CC jacked up 10dB, it was not enough to counter the poorly tracked whispering dialogue.

If you're clueless to our military capabilities and don't care about a quality soundtrack that allows one to fully be able to comprehend what is being said in whispering tones, you'll be fine. Myself? I will be getting rid of this blu-ray as in my opinion, leaving it in the drawer will insult all the other blu-rays that will stay.

Bear123, if you have your ears on, PM me.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree that the movie wasn't very good (which is what I expected) but, FWIW, I found the AQ to be excellent.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I enjoyed it, but when I go in to action movies, I hang my brain at the door. I really liked the audio and thought that it was a fun movie to watch. The LFE is intense and requires a very capable arsenal of subs. Although I am a big fan of big LFE, I was a bit miffed that the ULF track was about 6db hot compared to any other movie I have ever watched. Not cool there. I soft-bottomed my subs for the first time with my new setup when the monument fell. I was playing hot potato with the remote trying to turn it down.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

dougc said:


> I was playing hot potato with the remote trying to turn it down.


Hope there was no damage to the subs. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

dougc said:


> I enjoyed it, but when I go in to action movies, I hang my brain at the door. I really liked the audio and thought that it was a fun movie to watch. The LFE is intense and requires a very capable arsenal of subs. Although I am a big fan of big LFE, I was a bit miffed that the ULF track was about 6db hot compared to any other movie I have ever watched. Not cool there. I soft-bottomed my subs for the first time with my new setup when the monument fell. I was playing hot potato with the remote trying to turn it down.


I'm with you there, big dumb action movie. It was fun, but nothing too special, relax and let Gerard butler blow stuff up..

and I'm with you on the LFE.. my twin 18's were HURTIN for sho off that track. there's a 25 second CONTINUOUS scene where the plane crashes into the white house lawn that plays at sub 10hz stuff, was clipping my amp if I had it turned up


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I will give, as far as LFE were concerned, which there was plenty of, our subwoofer system was well matched to the task of reproducing the intensity of the LFE. Lots of good rumble and roll.

(if you can't rumble and roll, why have a subwoofer system?)

...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw it yesterday and it was weak at best but I agree the audio wasn't bad. A definite rental at best.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

As with most action movies, I generally try to turn my brain off. OHF was an insanely stupid movie but I still enjoyed it. I don't have a problem with mindless action films (I still love watching old JCVD or Seagal films ).

It did have solid audio quality imo and it's definitely a workout for subwoofers. My single sub is incapable of playing all the low stuff on that film.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

gorb said:


> My single sub is incapable of playing all the low stuff on that film.


Hmmmmmmm!

Could it be, your subwoofer is lonely and needs a mate?

...:innocent:


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah I thought it was decent action movie but from an audio (LFE) stand point it made my dual seatons shine! My friends thin I'm crazy for having duals but it sounds better than IMAX in combination with my goldenears!!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

ewardjr69 said:


> ...but from an audio (LFE) stand point it made my dual seatons shine!


...:clap:


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

BeeMan458 said:


> Hmmmmmmm!
> 
> Could it be, your subwoofer is lonely and needs a mate?
> 
> ...:innocent:


Additional subwoofers (or other home theater purchases) are not in my budget, probably for years to come (getting married soon).

However, if I did have the money (and/or tools, time, and a place to work), I'd have multiple sealed subs 

Of course, if I do manage to get an amazing deal on craigslist or something for a comparable sub (or better), I might end up buying it


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

gorb said:


> Additional subwoofers (or other home theater purchases) are not in my budget, probably for years to come (getting married soon).


Maybe you can ask for one as a wedding gift.


----------

